
Ask HN: How to acquire a small website? - downtobusiness
There&#x27;s a small web-based game that&#x27;s been largely abandoned by it&#x27;s creator. I&#x27;ve opened up a line of communication with them and I&#x27;m interested in acquiring it.<p>I&#x27;m almost entirely interested in simply keeping the game alive as a side project. There&#x27;s existing, minimal advertising which I&#x27;m interested in keeping so that the service can be self-sustained.<p>What due-diligence should I undertake when pricing and communicating with the creator? What type of things should be included in the purchase? What type of legal paperwork is required in this transaction?<p>Lastly, what are some tips for offering a price that&#x27;s fair and reasonable? Your help is greatly appreciated.
======
tixocloud
You will probably want at minimum the source code and some additional hours of
support in case something goes wrong where the support could expire in a few
months.

Effectively what you need to think about is when you purchase the website,
what might go wrong and what will you need to get it back and running? Once
the sale is complete, if there's nothing stated in place, the seller has no
obligation to fix any issues.

------
geekwithnobeard
The [https://flippa.com/](https://flippa.com/) service will give you a good
feeling for the "market price" of various website.

